# ultrasound scan - advice needed



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all
Had our first fertility appointment this week and it turns out that donor sperm is our only option. In order to get moving with this I need a number of tests running on me, starting with an ultrasound scan in a couple of weeks to look at my overies and uterus. Can anyone let me know what this involves? I asked the nurse and she just brushed over it as she was in a rush.
I'm a very organised person and just want to be able to know what to expectt
Thanks x


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi emlore

Ultrasound scan is relatively simple. It's highly likely to be internal, it's a probe that's inserted you know where  it then sends sound waves for them to be able to check your uterus, ovaries and follicles. They check for fibroids, cysts, lining of uterus etc. it's painless just a tad uncomfortable if they prod you slightly too high. They sometimes follow up with external ( same as pregnancy one) .

Don't worry though, it's quick and simple. You I'll get used of them if you start treatment as you then have them regularly.

Good luck ! Xxx


----------



## xxxjasminexxx (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Emlore

As Maisie says it's usually internal, the first few times I had ultrasounds I found them absolutely hilarious as they put a condom on the "probe", now I'm pretty used to them, but there's nothing to be concerned about   You can watch the scan as they're doing it and get them to explain what everything and it's actually really interesting!


----------

